

Why your brand-new plane doesn't have a seat-back TV - denzil_correa
http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/05/future-of-ife

======
simonblack
Mainly so the airline can hire out an iPad for in-flight entertainment. They
hold your credit card until you return the iPad at the end of the flight.

